# help design exhaust please



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 12, 2015)

Please help design exhaust set up.  I have different size fans and ducting runs.  I would like to suck air from the room containing tents down hallway into living room through an oversized exhaust.  I would like both tents exhaust to be able to use this line solo & together.  Also I would like to add to this another line to exhaust lamp heat from one of the tents.

  The 3x3 tent will include 8" filtered exhaust line and another 6" line for its air cooled fixture this to will suck air from outside the tent.
this tent has capability for me to flower in also but will be my veg too.  In flowering I will need an 8" fan for intake air.  In veg ill draft through passive vents.

     The 5x5 tent will include a light trap for its intake air which will be using an 8" fan.  I'm only running 3-4 foot area in the bigger tent.  This will need to be filtered it's the flowering plants fresh air intake.  This tent has a 10" filtered exhaust.  Would like a way to run this all down hallway ceiling where can quickly undue end and drag it in my room to hide if company comes.  I plan on building silencers for my fans if you'd like to comment on that as well.  All fans have speed dials.  

should main exhaust tube be oversized to push air out.  Do I need dampers or booster fans.  I'm hoping not.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 12, 2015)

What kinds of fans are you running and what is the CFM?  Do you have speed controllers?  And 8" and a 6" exhaust seems like way overkill for a 3 x 3 tent.  I really don't see the need for 2 fans.  I think that you should be able to do everything with 1 6" exhaust fan, if it is a good one.  The 5 x 5 should be good with just the 8".


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 12, 2015)

Even with open bulb? I'm using gavita 600s and they are hot.  The main reason for intakes though is light traps.  Everything is on speed controllers so it will run quieter and last longer.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 12, 2015)

When I bought my fans was 15$ more for 10" than 8 and 10s where 30$ more than 6.
Cfms 320 720 1020 approx.  Size don't matter as everything has dials.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 13, 2015)

Anyone have similar setup?  I just don't know proper way to set it up.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 13, 2015)

So my light takes about 300 cfm and 68 degree air to keep inside of tent 80.  I have long ducting run 25' and a filter so I got some bigger fans.  I have I would love to keep temperature to 75 in tent so I got forced air intake.  The veg tent needs light traps for its intake.  I would like to flower in the 3x3 but light may be to warm for this.  I have an 8 inch filter.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jul 13, 2015)

Filter-duct-light-duct-fan-duct,  this is all you SHOULD need


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 13, 2015)

Need to duct it out my bedroom into living room and both tents need to share same exhaust.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 13, 2015)

Run both exhausts into a box(preferably airtight), then put intake fan duct into box sucking out. 2 holes in, 1 hole out. May need a booster fan depending on length of duct from centerfurgal fan to living room.


----------



## zem (Jul 14, 2015)

i suggest that you use one fan leave the other as spare part, even that 1 fan is more than enough for 3x3, passive intake will take care of the rest, jmo


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 14, 2015)

PCDuck, its about 15-20'


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 14, 2015)

I run a 6" 448 cfm Vortex for my flowering space, that is a bit under 20 sq ft.  I run like Dman mentioned, but only use the filter if I need it.  I have a total of about 25' of 6" insulated ducting and just the one fan.  I had a 1000W HPS and didn't need any intake fan with it.  Run your flowering lights at night and this helps with the heat.

I thought that previously you had said that your lights ran very cool?  Or am I confusing you with someone else....I read so many posts.  What are your temps running?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 14, 2015)

Plasma is cooler.  Gavitas 600 hps and 1000 are hot as hell.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 15, 2015)

Do they run hotter than HPS?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 15, 2015)

Gavita is hps and double ended burns hotter there is lots of infra red heat they throw out so bbest to use infra red thermometer to measure leaf temp instead of canopy temp.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't have de bulbs.  Although they are better lights than most hps.  Yes they are hotter


----------

